# 2012 Tarmac vs Roubaix



## BikerNutz77 (Sep 10, 2011)

I am curious if anyone has purchased a Tarmac and wishes they had purchased a Roubaix instead or vice-versus? I have a Roubaix on order and can have it shipped anytime, but I'm having some thoughts now about the Tarmac instead. I have the opportunity to change, but it will cost me a little bit more if I do as the Tarmac is the SL4 and the Roubaix is the SL3.

I should add that I am purchasing just the frame only as I and my LBS are going to build it with selected components that I want.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

BikerNutz77 said:


> I am curious if anyone has purchased a Tarmac and wishes they had purchased a Roubaix instead or vice-versus? I have a Roubaix on order and can have it shipped anytime, but I'm having some thoughts now about the Tarmac instead. I have the opportunity to change, but it will cost me a little bit more if I do as the Tarmac is the SL4 and the Roubaix is the SL3.
> 
> I should add that I am purchasing just the frame only as I and my LBS are going to build it with selected components that I want.


I rode both of those bikes and liked the Roubaix a lot more...very sweet riding both of them, but I prefer the more comfortable position of the Roubaix. The handling is great for both, but the Tarmac is a little more twitchy with it's more race geo. However, the Roubaix handled the paved pathways at speed without problem. I went with a Secteur, basically aluminum frame version of the Roubaix with FACT fork with Zertz inserts...love it. Have you ridden both frames? How did they feel to you? What's your intended use?


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Ride both. That's the only way to tell, otherwise I'm going to say Tarmac because _I_ like aggressive bikes (and that doesn't help you!)


----------



## roadandtrail (Oct 4, 2007)

I ride a Roubaix SL3 and love it. I read an article that the Roubaix is the "raciest" of the plush bikes. So to me it's the best of both worlds.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Very few people only have one bike, me included. I was in the same dilemma and, decided to order both frame sets ( a couple years ago). The SL3 Tarmac is more agile and responsive, and is very connected to the road. It handles with confidence and is a joy. The SL2 Roubaix is a bit smoother, but just a bit, and a bit slower in steering. However, its also an easier bike to handle and ride. It doesn't seem to require quite the attention to the road directly ahead as the Tarmac does. In a group ride, I prefer the Roubaix. On flat land, I prefer the Roubaix. In the mountains, I prefer the Tarmac. If I raced, I would prefer the Tarmac. 

If I could only have one, it would probably be the Tarmac but, keep in mind that I have the SL2 Roubaix and not the newer SL3. If I owned the SL3 Roubaix, my one bike preference could well be the Roubaix.

You can't go wrong either way. I recommend sticking with the Roubaix. You can always order a Tarmac frame set later - and have that second bike like everyone else.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

I got the 2012 Roubaix Expert and I love it.
I guess that it is the right choice fro me as I'm not planning on racing often, so I am willing to sacrifice a bit of aggressiveness with plushness... 

The Specialized Roubaix : Red Kite Prayer
The Crucible: Tarmac vs. Roubaix : Red Kite Prayer

Please bear in mind that the review is a 2009 model. probably lot of difference between 2009 and 2012 Roubaix...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I got the Tarmac SL3 Pro. Always thought when I upgraded it would be a roubaix but after riding both it was no contest for me.

Ride both. See what suits you. They are very different bikes.

As for cost, see if you can get an SL3 Tarmac. Sure plenty are being cleared out. Mine was about 800 off.


----------



## BikerNutz77 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I currently have a Cannondale CADD 8, which is very stiff and responsive, but very rough on my wrists. I thought about installing a cf handlebar and stem, but after riding for almost a year, I decided I wanted a second bike to handle the roads and groups rides more comfortably.

Coming from a very stiff aluminum ride is going to feel like butter no matter which bike I get. I was just curious what others thought and that seems to be in line with others I've talked to. The more aggressive look of the Tarmac is what is teasing me right now, but I'll stick with my gut and get the Cadillac for now. As you said NealH, I can always get the Tarmac frame later.

With the difference in cost, I can upgrade wheels or possibly go with the Ultegra Ui2 Components instead of the mechanical version.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I went from an aluminum Secteur to Tarmac. Tarmac was smoother. Not as smooth as roubaix but more than comfy enough.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

BikerNutz77 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I currently have a Cannondale CADD 8, which is very stiff and responsive, but very rough on my wrists. I thought about installing a cf handlebar and stem, but after riding for almost a year, I decided I wanted a second bike to handle the roads and groups rides more comfortably.
> 
> Coming from a very stiff aluminum ride is going to feel like butter no matter which bike I get. I was just curious what others thought and that seems to be in line with others I've talked to. The more aggressive look of the Tarmac is what is teasing me right now, but I'll stick with my gut and get the Cadillac for now. As you said NealH, I can always get the Tarmac frame later.
> 
> With the difference in cost, I can upgrade wheels or possibly go with the Ultegra Ui2 Components instead of the mechanical version.


I leaned the same way due to looks and snappy handling but it was between Allez and Secteur...think aluminum Tarmac and Roubaix...same geo between Allez/Tarmac and Roubaix/Secteur. I went with LBS advice and my gut feeling and bought the Secteur and I couldn't be happier. Go with your gut feeling, you can always flip the stem and get down in same aggressive position and like I said my Secteur is easy to throw around and make quick line changes imo.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

i have the 2012 tarmac expert sl3 and loving it, very comfortable. It's very smooth, been on the 2011 roubaix sl3, and it is more comfortable ride but not by much.


----------



## shb77 (Jun 17, 2011)

I rode a roubiax and a tarmac back to back, for me the tarmac just felt more "connected" and direct whereas the roubaix just was not as responsive. I was just as quick on both, but for me the feel of the tarmac led me to go with that.


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

BikerNutz77 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I currently have a Cannondale CADD 8, which is very stiff and responsive, but very rough on my wrists. I thought about installing a cf handlebar and stem, but after riding for almost a year, I decided I wanted a second bike to handle the roads and groups rides more comfortably.
> 
> Coming from a very stiff aluminum ride is going to feel like butter no matter which bike I get. I was just curious what others thought and that seems to be in line with others I've talked to. The more aggressive look of the Tarmac is what is teasing me right now, but I'll stick with my gut and get the Cadillac for now. As you said NealH, I can always get the Tarmac frame later.
> 
> With the difference in cost, I can upgrade wheels or possibly go with the Ultegra Ui2 Components instead of the mechanical version.




My first road bike was a 90s Canondale Criterium 3.0 that i got back in 2009. The bike was super stiff and responsive.. took off like a rocket. Altho many people said it was a very uncomfortable ride.. i didnt notice since it was my first and i had nothing to compare it to. It was never unbearable.

About 6mo ago i got a 2011 Allez Comp Compact.. supposed to have same geometry as the Tarmac but in aluminum form. The difference was night and day as far as comfort and efficiency. I tried the Roubaix but it felt sluggish compared to the Allez. I wanted the feeling of an exact upgrade to my bike and the Allez did it for me. I use it to commute and go on short 20-25mi rides. Its perfect for that, but im not sure how i would feel on longer rides. Most ive ridden on it is 30mi and i wasnt uncomfortable at all.

The Tarmac offers even more comfort.


----------



## BikerNutz77 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for your input everyone. I rode the first leg of the Hilly Hundred in Elletsville, IN today. Funny, I never saw a Roubaix the entire day. I saw a few Tarmac's, but that was it. There were a lot of Obera's, Trek's, and Cannondale's for the big name bikes, but few Specialized. I know Roubaix's aren't climbing bikes, but I thought for sure I'd see at least one. After riding down some the hills at 40+ mph on my CAAD 8 on rough pavement, I would have loved to ride one just see how different it felt. I guess I'll have that chance next year.


----------



## sudsysul (Nov 19, 2010)

The best advice has already been given.. ride them both. A ride comparison is worth 10,000 internet observations. As for me, I was convinced that I wanted a Tarmac until I rode them both and ultimately got the Roubaix Pro. I remain very pleased with it, especially since I swapped wheels for Ksyrium SL's.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

BikerNutz77 said:


> I am curious if anyone has purchased a Tarmac and wishes they had purchased a Roubaix instead or vice-versus? I have a Roubaix on order and can have it shipped anytime, but I'm having some thoughts now about the Tarmac instead. I have the opportunity to change, but it will cost me a little bit more if I do as the Tarmac is the SL4 and the Roubaix is the SL3.
> 
> I should add that I am purchasing just the frame only as I and my LBS are going to build it with selected components that I want.


BikerNutz...I too am considering ordering a Roubaix 'Pro' frameset. Did you order the Roubaix 'Pro' frameset from your LBS? May I ask how much you are paying for it? I am considering ordering one from my LBS is why I ask. No prices are posted for the Roubaix Pro frameset on Specialized website.

As to the two bikes..this is forever the debate. My response is it comes down partly to temperment. If you are an aggressive rider, then the Tarmac maybe the ticket. If you like to ride a bit more upright and rack up the miles but without long bursts over 20mph which is how I ride...17-19mph...I would say the Roubaix is the ticket. Keep in mind a fast guy on a Roubaix will drop an average rider on the Tarmac and visa versa of course. 

Please let me know about the frameset cost if you would. Thanks.


----------



## skinidipi (Aug 22, 2011)

Not sure where you are looking from, but the price of the Roubiax Pro Frameset is posted at $2200. Id include a direct link but apparently I dont have enough posts to do so.


----------



## busterb (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm building a 2012 roubaix pro da setup.. rode both and the roubaix fit my "true" riding style. I find everyone wants to be that pro tour rider but when it comes down to it, 80-90% of my riding says roubaix. So I went with the geo that fit my riding the best


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

busterb said:


> I'm building a 2012 roubaix pro da setup.. rode both and the roubaix fit my "true" riding style.* I find everyone wants to be that pro tour rider* but when it comes down to it, 80-90% of my riding says roubaix. So I went with the geo that fit my riding the best


In your experience, maybe, but not in mine.

After a number of years road riding (as in, decades) I have no illusions about my abilities, know my fit, ride and handling preferences very well, and Tarmac's my bike of choice. Why? because it offers the best balance of ride and handling that I like. Some road feel without the buzz and lively (but not twitchy, IMO/E) handling. 

Roubaix's are great bikes, and one may very well be in my future, but right now my preference is Tarmac. 

As always, YMMV.


----------



## BikerNutz77 (Sep 10, 2011)

Roadworthy,

I did buy the frame at my LBS. I was able to purchase it on a pre-order special to help raise sales numbers. I'm not sure they would like for me to disclose the exact number, but it was more than 10% off the list price. I have not received it yet as of this date and am getting very, very eager


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank BikerNutz...got a calibration now on about what you paid. My LBS may cut me a bit of a deal under list for the Pro frameset as well...haven't spoken to them as of yet....still a pricey frameset to be sure. I have to determine whether I would like the black with neon blue accents...not sure yet.

As to PJ352's comments...I certainly agree with his choice isn't clear cut if you aren't a racer. Ride each and decide.
The Tarmac will resonate with some long time riders that aren't necessarily racers. Not an easy choice between two such great bikes. I believe riding position may seal the deal tho for those on the fence. The Roubaix has a 20mm taller head tube than the Tarmac size to size and the Tarmac already has a generous head tube for a racing bike.
It all good guys. Btw...word is...in response to racer feedback from SL3 Tarmac, Specialized softened the vertical compliance of the SL4. Still super stiff laterally for power transfer but now a bit smoother ride.


----------

